# Steelhead rod



## Surffisher555 (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m looking to buy a Tica rod specifically the Tica TC2 and it says it’s meant for salmon, steelhead, and perch I was wondering if it would work for whiting and the typical smaller species of fish you catch surf fishing (Spot, Croaker, the occasional skate and horseshoe crab, etc,)? I would also like to know if it would work for flounder in the surf?


----------



## Surffisher555 (Nov 6, 2021)

It would be an 8 foot medium heavy


----------



## Vtjim (Jun 22, 2019)

What is the model number of the rod you’re looking at?


----------



## Surffisher555 (Nov 6, 2021)

Tica TC2 Surf Spinning Rods


Tica TC2 Surf Spinning Rods - TackleDirect sells Tica TC2 Surf Spinning Rods, are perfect for anyone who loves to fish in the surf, off the jetty or off th




www.tackledirect.com


----------



## Vtjim (Jun 22, 2019)

I have that rod in the same configuration you’re looking at and love it. It is my go to for whiting, pompano, snapper blues and other surf panfish with a 3 oz sinker and bottom rig. I have also used it to cast artificials for blues, spanish, flounder, puppy drum and schoolie stripers. It is light, sensitive, strong and never let me down with any of the above applications. I did use it once to land a 25 pound striper from the IRI, that was really a “brought a knife to a gunfight” situation but the rod held up and did the job. Mine is about 15 years old now, and I have bought many rods since, but the 8’ Tica is still one of my favorites and goes on every trip.


----------



## Surffisher555 (Nov 6, 2021)

That’s awesome and answers my question right off the bat thank you so much I appreciate it


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Multti-purrpose rods are great! I built a 9'6" Lamiglas SI for steelhead and Western MD large river trout fishing. It only handles 1/8 to 1/2 oz and it works great. It'll also use it to cast light freshwater lures (Ned rigs, etc.) on the larger Canadian lake I fish.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Steelhead rods are great for even surf plugging. I've been using Shimano Scimitar 8'6" casting rods in both 3oz and 1-1/2oz payload weights for well over a decade. This is a long discontinued rod but a web search will reveal there are still more than a few to be had in both casting and spinning formats. Though the 3oz version appears to be gone, the 1-1/2oz is definitely available 'cause I just bought another as a spare. Best 50 buck steelhead rod I've found so far. Stick on an Abu level wind with a tin or plug and you can cast all day long as you walk the beach or back bay.


----------

